# LGB starter kit (made in Germany) Q. about which type of sound to add



## Theresse (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello! Apologies in advance for giving you so much to read...but I'm feeling pretty desperate at this point since I'm not getting very clear and consistent information from googling!


I recently bought an LGB starter set, like this one: http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/lgb/lgb72302.htm?source=froogle 
Before buying it I checked the sound on youtube and I liked the sound, which involved chugging, bell and whistle/horn and I liked that it was synchronized with the speed of the train. But duh - what I was hearing on youtube were modified versions of my engine (the Stainz #2 typical one that's about 10 years old). My engine just does the chug chug which actually sounds more like toast being scraped, as one youtube poster so accurately described it. Here's an example of the toast scraping sound (train #1) and the better sound I'm interested in (example #2): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjiNIPO7kJw&NR=1

So now I spent all this money - a lot, for me - and I now have to spend more to get the sound the way I'd like. Some people would say it's not a high priority and to just wait until later but it's a high priority to me (it's at least half of what makes a toy train so magical). I want my boys to discover their first-ever choo choo train on Christmas morning, going around the tree.  I don't have much in the way of time and energy (and I have far too many hobbies/interests to add "learning about electronics and hooking up wires and such" to my ilst of hobbies - at this time) so for now I'll just need to pay someone to get it all done.

Ok now that I got that out of the way, here's what I think are my options, and please tell me if I've forgotten something or haven't considered important factors/details:

1. I go all digital, which gives the best sound, has the most options, involving costly installation, accessories and programing. Hoping to avoid this one for now as our train is pretty simple.

2. I get a sound unit that fits somewhere inside the engine or one of the cars. My kids love Playmobil and have lots of the figures (also known as "klickies") and since the Playmobil scale goes with LGB G scale trains, my kids are going to want to put their little guys inside the engine which won't work if a sound unit's hogging space in there. Hmmmmm... Anyway here's what I assume is an example of one of these sound units, although it sure seems pretty big (?): http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=6406

3. I go with QSI which so far *appears* to be the best deal (I sound unsure because most of what I'm reading is pretty hard for me to understand) - it certainly has a lot of positive reviews and gives the option of staying with the set's power pack and doesn't require going all digital. This thread seems most relevant: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/36/aft/111326/afv/topic/Default.aspx What I have a hard time understanding is where it would go in my train, who would install it and what other parts/accessories it would require. Also whether or not it would need to be programed for specific types of sound or behavior (?). I know I don't want to attempt to program it myself.

4. I buy a tender car with sound already in it (more than just chugging). But I get confused between the options of American or Euro (if it means anything beyond the type of sound), and I don't know how much modifying would have to be done for it to hook up and work with my 10 year-old engine. The sound isn't as nice as QSI and gets old after a while but it's still a HUGE improvement on the toast-scraping-only sound! Also - though this isn't all so important - the Stainz engine is a switch engine (if that's what it's called?) so has its own built-in coal area and therefore wouldn't really have a tender in real life. That said, it wouldn't be trailing along a bunch of cars at one time most likely either, and I'm willing to suspend disbelief if I have to.  Here's an example of the tender with sound:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLOuOUr7_u0

Finally, if I have sound put in e.g. QSI, does anyone know if the appropriate steam engine sound card from QSI would fit hidden inside the engine without it being in the cabin where the little people go? In other words is there room down below it? If not, can anyone tell me what order the cars usually are if the train is a combination/mixed train, so that I can determine what type of car to get for behind the engine if not a tender car? I was thinking baggage or mail (or bombo of both) - or do those typically go at the back of the train? I know it's not a big deal but a little accuracy would be fun. 

So have I missed anything? Can anyone tell me which is the best route re. sound and where the heck to buy what I need (and what all I need to buy)? Thank you sooooo much! Sorry again for writing so much!


----------



## Theresse (Nov 20, 2009)

I found this video of the steam sound unit (LGB 65001) in action, coupled with an LGB 6511 Power Storage Unit (allowing realistic stationary type sounds when the train's not moving) and they sound pretty nice together don't they? Not as complex as some would like but much nicer than just chugging and nothing else: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AeQlFFoB0Q 

Only problem is it was hard to tell if the sounds were slowing with the engine slowing (didn't seem there was much of a correlation?).


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Theresse, 
I found myself in the same situation, and I decided on the LGB sound tender. I'm delighted with the results. I've heard other sound systems, and most of the cheaper ones are pretty poor. Sierra, Phoenix, and LGB are some of the best I've heard but can be pricey. I think the cheapest and easiest would be an LGB sound tender. $89 + shipping on E-bay or Train World. If your Stanz has a 5 pin recepticle on the back, there will be no modifications necessary, just plug in the included harness and you're done. If there is no plug, then you need to get "track power" to the electronics in the tender. This can be done by fabricating pick-ups on your wheels, or opening up the stanz and installing a "Patch cable". If you decide to go this route, I can talk you through it, and post some pictures showing how to do it. 
Good luck! 
Don


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Theresse, this is definitely a "different strokes" issue. Some folks will be satisfied with sounds that others find unacceptable/unrealistic. I would ask how old are your boys? I gave the LGB Starter Set with a "scraping toast sound" Stainz steam engine to my two grandkids when they were 6 and 2 and they were thrilled with it! Especially with the smoke. The fact that I, as a 50-something adult, did not particularly like the sound was irrelevant. Oh, a VERY important accessory is people - as you know since yours play with Playmobil. You are spot on, the youngsters will want to load the train with people. I'm not sure I would spend any more money on prototypical sound until you find out how they respond to the train as-is and how they work it into their play. 

But if you must do something, Don's suggestion re. the sound tender is probably the lowest cost. Perhaps Don can post a video of his Stainz with the sound tender so you could hear how it sounds…. 

Al


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Theresse, Welcome to 'our world', you have done your homework well. 

I think the answers above are your best bet. My grandnephews; 3, 4 5 and 6 yrs.old, could care less about my radio controlled with sound Steam engine, they all wanted the go fast 4-4-0 on track power with no sound! 

Instead of doing it 'all at once', you can use the additions to the loco and trains as a learning experience and the trains can grow with the boys... 

On American passenger trains, the baggage and mail cars RPOs were up front and referred to as; Head end cars'. I think in the beginning folks paid more to be farther away from those dangerously explosive boilers, cinders (fire ash from coal), smoke and noise. A combine; half baggage half seating goes between the headend cars and the rest of the train, properly oriented, no passengers were allowed in Mail cars. If there is an Oberservation car with a back porch or rounded end, that goes on the back. 

Welcome again and this is the best (at least one of...) place to ask your questions, we all chip in. 

John


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi again Teresse,*
*I reread your post & took a look/ listen to the LGB 65001. ($149 Train world) I like it! Yet another step up over the LGB sound tender but with an added price of approx $60. I also reread your statement that you want someone to do the installation for you??*


* Suppose I install track pick ups on my new LGB tender so all you have to do is place it on the track....anywhere on the track....could be front or rear of train. I would sell it to you for $125. Then I'll buy the LGB 65001 for myself.*


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Theresse:

Welcome to the forum.









If it works out that you remove your current toast sound unit, I may be interested in buying it from you. 


If so let me know: Jeff


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Teresse, I went and did the modification as I thought it was a good idea whether you're interested or not. It works beautifully and now I can use this tender behind any train. No wires to connect. Just place it on the track and turn on the juice. I took a video of it that I can e-mail if you would like. It looks and sounds just like the one in the U-tube video you've already seen. Incidently I think it sounds just a little better in person.

Don


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Zachs pappaw, I have a toast sounding unit that is currently in a Aristocraft "Rogers" tender. Interested? 
Don AKA Paw Paw to the little guy in my picture!


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Don:

Thanks for the offer, PM sent to you.

Jeff


----------



## Theresse (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone, very much! 

I'd write you each back individually but my internet's down, I'm at my local Kinko's, it's 3:46 a.m., and I can barely keep my eyes open! 

Don - thanks for your offer and when I'm half coherent I'll put some real thought into it and write you back! 

Since I can only check email once a day now if I'm even that lucky, I thought I should ask my last question now in hopes that next time I sign on, someone will have answered? I'm so sorry to be such a taker at this moment! 

My question is this: 

Both the LGB options I mentioned (sound unit and tender car with sound) have bell and whistle/horn. But if you have a DC track and the train has one/either of these installed and is chugga chuggaing down the track, will there be any bell or whistle sound WITHOUT THOSE MAGNET THINGIES placed strategically along the tracks? They won't come on automatically on their own, correct? And the bell/whistle sounds can't be manually sounded from the power pack either in the cases of both those items, correct? 

Just want to make sure I have that right. 

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

* You have it correct: LGB non digital sound tender gives you the "chuga chuga" which speeds up and down with the speed of the train. The whistle and bell can only be controlled by track magnets. I might mention here that using 2 magnets can give a "double" whistle or placed on the other side a double bell. Using magnets is fun. you just place them in between the 2 rails where you want the train to respond and then step back and enjoy the "automated" feature of your train. If you want to be able to control the horn or bell while train is in motion (which sounds like fun but to me gets old fast) you will need to invest $$$$ in either an RC system or one of the track power DCC system. My opinion: RC much better for outdoor future railroads. DCC with track power is very cool for indoor applications as it provides many more control options. You'll probably hear some debate on this issue as there are pros and cons to both. I gave another listen to the "My Loco sound" and I believe I could be quite happy with this inexpensive ($69) easy to use system. The whistle is a little hokey but the chuff and bell sound pretty good in this video **http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ltvs9IEXf8*[/b]
The LGB add on sound that you mentioned (that I liked) is now currently $199 and needs quite a bit of installation work. This has nice sound but many of the sound options (like the conductors voice) will not work unless you have a DCC system. You will get a very nice chuff, nice bell, nice whistle (magnet activated), and some interesting steam & mechanical type start up and shut down sounds.[/b]
Don
[/b]


----------



## Theresse (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you Don, and long time no talk! 

I think - mostly cause I think I've gotten lazy at this point (!) - that I'm going w/ QSI. It's a local company, and people seem pleased w/ the sound and DC options w/ ability to upgrade later if desired. I like that we don't have to hear any bell/whistle if we crave more quiet, but that it's still an option without having to add and remove the track magnets which seems like more of a hassle, even if fun (I admit, it sounds like fun). In other words if I have to choose between being sick of the sound of bell/whistle constantly vs. wishing to hear it more, it's better not to be sick of something!  My only concern is that when I listen to the QSI sounds on youtube, I"m not terribly impressed. They sound like they lack the bass and clarity that the sound samples/videos using LGB's own sound have! Strange, huh? I'll be hearing it in person this week though, as the guy that sells it will show me. 

I went HOG WILD - spent FAR TOO MUCH MONEY - buying a few extra Christmas cars. I bought the Christmas caboose like this one (#44650): 
http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-CHRISTMAS-C...l_RR_Trains?hash=item5ad553afbe#ht_500wt_1182 

...and the Christmas bubble car! Not because I necessarily want bubbles, but because all the Christmas cars seem to be red and I wanted something green for a change, that's a low-sided and not-too-large gondola. I can remove the bubble box portion of the car and put either gifts in there or else - what I'm hoping to do - put toy Playmobil-sized miniature toys and wrapped presents in there w/ maybe a Playmobil hoky Santa sitting in there waving or something silly like that. Here's the bubble car: 
http://www.sammlerserien.lgb-bibliothek.info/html/94615.html 

Also bought a red long Christmas gondola car that has Xmas trees inside laying down. Not the most common one w/ cardboard box, but this one (if you can see it): 
http://www.sekaimon.com/i250523067248


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Theresse, Good luck and let us know how it all works out. If you need more info or advise on the QSI system, look for Greg here at MLS. He seems to be very knowledgeable about it. 
Don


----------



## Theresse (Nov 20, 2009)

Yikes - I took the engine in to have the QSI sound put in tonight, and it's going to cost SO MUCH MONEY but at least it will be over with and my kids will be very surprised Xmas morning. 

If anyone knows which whistle and other sounds would go with the little switch engine best (Stainz #2), please let me know! I know it's probably the banshee (sp?) whistle or something Austrian sounding but maybe there's a next-best option in case that high screech is too much for me? At this point, while I love authenticity and adore Austria, I have to admit it reminds me of all the horrible nazi death camp movies at this point!

Here's the list of QSI sound options (I get two whistles to be put on the sound card: one to use for now and another that can be accessed in the future if I want to switch whistles later):

http://www.qsisolutions.com/sounds/whistles.html

Thanks! 

p.s. Hey by the way, I never did complete my task of comparing prices re. having lights added. Can anyone tell me what the total cost should be to have lights added to a car w/ just the 4 wheels - the shorter size - (using track power, so having metal wheels added I guess, as well)? I let go of the idea of having lights added to our train - which is for now a Xmas train, now that I've gotten a few Xmas cars - just cause of the cost of adding sound...but tonight my son and I sat in the dark and stared at the lit Xmas tree and it was so comfy (and magical to him) that I still feel tempted to have at least the passenger car light up. It would be pretty fun to turn off the lights and see that train go around w/ some lights, yes?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It was mentioned above that the large American sound tender with a 5 pin connector can be tied to a stainz. 

It can, but a 5 pin tender wire to a 2 pin engine connector cable must be made. No stainz has 5 pins!!! And the light is 5 volts and mkay need to be changed to 24 volts. 

The 69232 tender was made for the 20232 loco (2-4-0) which controlled the tender sound and light from inside the engine, hence the non standard 5 pin cable. 
I say non standard as LGB used a 2 pin cable for power in all engines in the past except for the mogul which used a 6 pin cable.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to throw another curve:

These days, I think I'd look at http://www.mylocosound.com/


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Theresse, 
Look at the thread; Help with LEDs 

You can easily light your car with these leds and a battery... 

Walgreens has a string of 50 for $5, in the thread Stan shows how to wire them up. 

You can save on the metal wheels but should have an on/off switch installed.... 

John


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you propose operating the Whistle/Horn and Bell functions on the QSI?


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, 
Didn't I read somewhere that you "blip" the polarity to get whistle or bell with the QSI DC system? 
I don't understand Terresses choice but each to his own i guess. 
D


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, a short reverse and back on the direction switch will start and stop the bell... flipping the reverse switch while in motion will start/stop the whistle (no the loco will not go in reverse if it is already moving)... 

That's no extra hardware... if you spend $45 you can control THIRTY sounds. (Quantum Engineer) 

Once someone has made a decision, "throwing a curve" is really not helpful at all (not to mention the sound system mentioned would not even hold a candle to the QSI)... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Theresse (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone for your responses, which I'm sure are all intended to be helpful!  

I haven't written sooner because I keep forgetting that the email account I rarely use is hooked up to this forum so I forget to check for responses on my own (without getting the email reminders) - especially when i'm busy. 

It's true, nothing can be done now - the QSI sound is in ($280 or so, including installation)! I know some of you must think I'm crazy for doing that - and I probably am - but this way I got to choose the sound I wanted (bell, whistle and a few other sounds), and I get something that is silent (or just chugging) unless the kids decide to make it whistle or ring its bell. In other words I won't get tired of the track magnets making the same sound at the same intervals; I'm a pretty aural-sensitive (sp?) person (e.g. good ear with regard to music) and I will definitely notice the track magnets' consistent, repetitive sound over and over again. Now mind you if it were a larger layout it wouldn't bother me but going around the Xmas tree - even if a larger oval - I'm afraid it would get old fairly quickly (though I could be wrong). Either way, I truly like the LGB sound. I know not everyone does but I thing it sounds clear and strong and charming, the way I always imagine a choo choo train should sound. 

The guy that installed the sound (Mike, here in Portland - which is where QSI originated) also is adding a separate box (not the Quantum Engineer but just a simple little box) on which there is a lever or button. That will make it easier for the kids to control the sounds, rather than dealing with the main controller at low speeds or stopped. I seem to recall his saying that using the power pack when the train is stopped may not have positive results...that it's only useful if the train is moving? Something like that. The Quantum Engineer is pretty nifty but I think too overwhelming for my kids at this time who would probably end up accidentally de-programing something! So this way they'll use the power pack for what it's intended for, and the other box for sounds. 

The sound I chose for the bell is the 844 bell, or second one down on the list (since I chose the sound, they've added about 20 more it seems - just today!): 
http://www.qsisolutions.com/sounds/bells.html 

The sound I chose for the whistle (wasn't an easy choice at ALL) is the T1_Beg at the very bottom of the list: 
http://www.qsisolutions.com/sounds/whistles.html 

I was also able to choose a second back-up whistle, but I'm not sure I ever chose one. I told Mike which ones I liked (3 or 4) and I think he must have picked one of the others. I also liked a whistle that's more standard or typical for larger trains (beautiful old haunting sound)...it doesn't fit a little switch engine/Stainz #2 but it's a nice sound nonetheless. 

Mike also chose which chuff and steam sounds would be most fitting for our engine. 

I hope you guys approve of the sounds I chose! Your opinions matter to me!  

Thanks so much. Going to pick the train up in a couple of hours. I'm looking forward to taking pics or a video and posting either here or with link to youtube so you can give me feedback! I got a Playmobil passenger car (sadly more of an orange appearance in person - I was hoping it was a truer red just so it would fit in with the Xmas theme cars better but oh well - you can't have it all) and the reason I chose that instead of LGB is so that my kids' Playmobil figures could fit inside properly (the seats are meant for their little butts to fit in just right!) and the windows are bigger too...so my kids on Xmas morning will instantly recognize their favorite people riding around on the train - along with a Playmobil Santa. Can't wait can't wait can't wait! Imagine how disappointed I'll be if they're not beside themselves with excitement! Hahaha.


----------



## Theresse (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm pissed. It turns out that the starter set's engine (Stainz #2) that I had him put the sound in, did NOT have a smoke stack that actually smokes - even though the box it came in says it smokes! Silly as it may be of me, that was a fairly high priority - my 7 year-old was very excited about seeing the smoke (even though I warned him it would never smoke a whole lot, which is fine). What's frustrating is that the sound installer didn't know this mattered to me (how could he know?) so I lost my chance to have him replace the smoke stack with one that actually smokes, while he was opening up the engine to install the sound. Aaaargh! Now it will cost me another $80 to have it replaced ($40 for the part and $40 for labor). Bummer! I'd let it go but I just can't - that was something we were all looking forward to. He can still get it done before Xmas. Sigh.... 

This has become the most expensive train ever - at least for someone not particularly interested in trains, who got it for kids, and who got it primarily to be used at Chirstmas time around the tree. $300 for the starter set (although it came with a big box of extra tracks beyond the ones it comes with, plus a few even longer straight tracks beyond that...so that's something at least), and another $350 in Xmas cars, plus another $330 (it turns out) for the QSI sound plus the extra little box. Holy moly my husband would DIE if he knew how bad I've been...and all in the name of giving his little boys (our little boys) magical sensory Christmas memories...or so I tell myself anyway (maybe I'm just masochistic?)! Mortgage shmorgage! 

The sound does sound pretty good though. I wish it had a fuller, richer sound (more bass?) which might be possible if it were in a tender or other car (?) but it sounds plenty good enough and much better than the toast-scraping sound it had before. He just kept the original speaker in there.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Theresse, 
I feel your pain. $630 for a starter set with upgraded sound...ouch What can we say? live and learn? Hope the boys appreciate your effort! I upgrade my trains every so often and lie to myself saying "my grandson will appreciate this". Actually he does...............for about one minute. I hope your boys get at least a few hours before moving on. For me it's often the journey not the destination. 
Merry Christmas! 
Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Theresse, you did get quality items, and a quality install, so at the very least it will last for many Christmases to come. It can be expanded in control capability as the boys grow up. 

I would be happy to have a mom like you. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jjmorris (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought the starter kit with the steam loco 955005 which has a 2 pin connector. I also have DCC and the MTS system.

Before I found this excellent forum I figured out that pins 1 and 5 corresponded to the two power pins. So I made an adapter cable and have the power connected. I checked and I have 24v at the rear of the tender. But I still get no sound, of any kind. I saw a post where Stan Cedarleaf described the pin assignments. Number 4 is a switched track power right. Can I just jump the power from pin 1 and get sound? I'm afraid to try it and blow out the electronics! Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Search for my answers, I made a cable that allowed the light to be track power and the sound to work on a 5 to 2 pin adapter cable, plus adding a diode to the light would make the tender light work in reverse only. 

here is a link: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/69232wiring.JPG 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/69232conversion.doc


----------



## jjmorris (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you. 
I understand your first document, the wiring diagram, to show that pins 1, 2, and 4 are tied together and pins 3 and 5 are together. 

In the second document which has the picture of the printed circuit card, you have added a black and red wire to the the power Input next to the DIP switch. Am I correct is saying that this is the "track power?" I think I've accomplished the same thing. On the back of the 5-pin connector I've unsoldered the wires from Pins 2 and 4 and soldered them to Pin 1. I've also taken Pin 3 and soldred it to Pin 5. This gives me a bell and whistle when passed over a magnet and the tender light is on constanly but no chuffing sound. 

I can't see from your picture where the light diode goes and is it any kind of diode. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just add a diode to a wire feeding the light, if wrong light will only work in the forward direction and you can just reverse the diode. 

Warning, watch out for the steps on the tender, they break before bending, therefore these are fragile!!!!


----------



## Theresse (Nov 20, 2009)

Posted By sailbode on 21 Dec 2009 06:38 PM 
Theresse, 
I feel your pain. $630 for a starter set with upgraded sound...ouch What can we say? live and learn? Hope the boys appreciate your effort! I upgrade my trains every so often and lie to myself saying "my grandson will appreciate this". Actually he does...............for about one minute. I hope your boys get at least a few hours before moving on. For me it's often the journey not the destination. 
Merry Christmas! 
Don

Thank you Don! Well fortunately the sound guy only charged me $40 to install the smoke part - instead of the $80 he said it would cost. The $80 felt pretty high so I was relieved...he said to consider it a Xmas gift.  The boys loved the train though - as did all the adults. At the end of responding to anyone else who may have responded after you, I'll post 2 videos of the train that I put on youtube.


----------



## Theresse (Nov 20, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 Dec 2009 07:42 PM 
Theresse, you did get quality items, and a quality install, so at the very least it will last for many Christmases to come. It can be expanded in control capability as the boys grow up. 

I would be happy to have a mom like you. 

Regards, Greg

Wow, Greg, thank you so much! It was a pretty crazy, obsessive adventure, hunting down everything I wanted to give them the "perfect Xmas," but in the end I'm left with just what you said: quality items that will be part of our family's holiday tradition, even when they're much older (it is after all a nice decorative feature for all ages to appreciate). While I have a feeling at least one of my kids will like to inherit it someday, at the very least, I'd get back a decent amount of money if I ever sold it all together just before Xmas to some lunatic like me.  If I included videos in the ad - especially with the sound of the train starting and stopping properly - and said "made in Germany" and "highly collectible" and "sound professionally installed," and "runs out in the snow/water resistant," I imagine I'd get something for it.


----------



## Theresse (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll actually start a new thread giving links to the 2 youtube videos I made of the train going around the Xmas tree. It will be titled: youtube link to our LGB Xmas train up & running! 

I'd like to thank each of you for being SO HELPFUL when I was going nuts trying to figure out what to do, what to buy, who to go to, etc. If it hadn't been for the internet and this forum in particular, I'm not sure I would have gotten it taken care of in time! 

Well I'll put them here too (why should you have to hunt for them?) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ak8YrPPvzM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bK26N9fX6o

Sorry that a friend of the family kept talking so much...it made it hard to hear the train (although apparently my son decided to keep the bell going the entire time!). And my apologies also for not holding the camera still enough and for the so-so quality; it's a dSLR camera meant primarily for still photography and I was just using the video option which isn't that great.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Theresse, glad it all worked out. 
Don


----------

